

Introduction to liquid organizations - im_dario
http://thinkship.cc/en/introduction-to-liquid-organizations/

======
im_dario
Author here. If you have ideas, proposals or simply criticism, feel free to
share it. I will love to discuss about liqorgs proposal.

I hope this will help to unleash the true power of organizations without being
hierarchical.

